# Lowrance elite 4 chartplotter combo pro?



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I just bought this unit to use as my GPS unit. I won't be using the fish finder on it. It says that it already has the maps in it. And when in the store I was playing around with it in simulator mode and it was pretty detailed. My question is are you able to put fish icons down as you are catching fish when trolling? I know you can put a ton of way points down. But I was wondering about icons?? Thanks for anyone who may know...


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I fairly certain the only icon is the little flag it drops when setting a way point. When the rods start going nuts I just reach over and hit the enter button twice to set the spot. I like the little lowrance, i transfered one from my new boat to my jon boat and upgraded to a larger one. All and all its a good unit.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the quick come back smoke. That is what I kind of thought from playing with it in the store. It was really easy to put a way point down. Was just hoping that I could leave icons down as I was catching fish. Oh well. It did seem like a very nice unit for the price. Have you found the lake maps to be accurate with there depths and contours?? Do you use just the map that is inside of it, or do you use a chip for it??? Thanks


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Lowrance did away with the icon feature a few years ago on newer units.


----------

